# الحجاب في المسيحية



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لا اعلم ان كان موضوعي في المنتدى الصحيح او لا .
لكن لي استفسار بسيط , لماذا البعض ( وليس الجميع ) يتهكم على النساء المسلمات المحجبات ؟ مع اني قد وجدت ايات من الانجيل تدعو لعدم التبرج للنساء ؟ 

I also want women to dress modestly, with decency and propriety, not with braided hair or gold or pearls or expensive clothes, (1Timothy 2:9)

Your beauty should not come from outward adornment, such as braided hair and the wearing of gold jewelry and fine clothes. Instead, it should be that of your inner self, the unfading beauty of a gentle and quiet spirit, which is of great worth in God's sight. (1Peter 3:3-4)

Let your women keep silence in the churches: for it is not permitted unto them to speak; but [they are commanded] to be under obedience, as also saith the law. And if they will learn any thing, let them ask their husbands at home: for it is a shame for women to speak in the church. (1Corinthians 14:34-35)


----------



## Desert Rose (20 مايو 2011)

*وايه علاقة عدم التبرج بالحجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
هو حد قال ان الحشمة مش مطلوبة ؟
بس ايه علاقة الحشمة بالحجاب ؟هى الحشمة مش موجودة غير فى الحجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اذا لماذا تلبس الراهبات الحجاب اذا لم يكن فيه شيء من الحشمه ؟ 




Nancy2 قال:


> *وايه علاقة عدم التبرج بالحجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هو حد قال ان الحشمة مش مطلوبة ؟
> بس ايه علاقة الحشمة بالحجاب ؟هى الحشمة مش موجودة غير فى الحجاب ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *


----------



## engmina1 (20 مايو 2011)

*هى الى تبقي محجبه او منقبه تبقي خلاص خضرا الشريفه ؟؟؟ والى سايبه شعرها ومتبرجه زى ما بتقولوا تبقي ماشيه على حل شعرها ؟؟؟ انت غلطان يا استاذ شوف اد ايه المومس الى محجبات ومنقبات وفيه بردو مومس مش محجبات .. كل الى اقصده ان الحجاب مش علامه الطهر والنقاء  ولا النقاب طبعا واصلا النقاب حرام شرعاا عندكو لكنه عاده *


----------



## engmina1 (20 مايو 2011)

*الراهبات مش بتلبس حجاب ده مش اسمه حجاب بس ماعلينا مش هنختلف ف الاسم .. هم بيلبسوه زى القسيس ما بيلبس طاقيه ديه طقوس دينيه وكمان زياده فى الزهد والتقشف من الدنيا ... وبعدين ياعم ربنا مش هيحاسب واحده علشان سايبه شعرها ولا مغطياه يا فرحتى واحده غطت شعرها وعرت تحت وبقت مومس !!!
كل واحد براحته يلبس الى عاوزه المهم يكون شايف انه محتشم وبعدين ماحدش اتهكم على الحجاب لكن الكل بما فيهم مسلمين كتير رافضين النقاب *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

اعرف كذلك لي خوات غير محجبات , لا دخل للحجاب بقضيه الشرف . 
لكني احاول ان اوصل فكره هنا واعتقد وصلت , لا يجوز الاستهزاء من المحجبات لانهم اتبعوا تعاليم ربهم بالحشمة .




eng قال:


> *الراهبات مش بتلبس حجاب ده مش اسمه حجاب بس ماعلينا مش هنختلف ف الاسم .. هم بيلبسوه زى القسيس ما بيلبس طاقيه ديه طقوس دينيه وكمان زياده فى الزهد والتقشف من الدنيا ... وبعدين ياعم ربنا مش هيحاسب واحده علشان سايبه شعرها ولا مغطياه يا فرحتى واحده غطت شعرها وعرت تحت وبقت مومس !!!
> كل واحد براحته يلبس الى عاوزه المهم يكون شايف انه محتشم وبعدين ماحدش اتهكم على الحجاب لكن الكل بما فيهم مسلمين كتير رافضين النقاب *


----------



## engmina1 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اعرف كذلك لي خوات غير محجبات , لا دخل للحجاب بقضيه الشرف .
> لكني احاول ان اوصل فكره هنا واعتقد وصلت , لا يجوز الاستهزاء من المحجبات لانهم اتبعوا تعاليم ربهم بالحشمة .


*
واعتقد انى قولت لحضرتك ان احنا مش بنستهزء بالحجاب  انت الى حد موصلك فكرة غلط او سمعتها من مسيحي ولا اتنين مش بيعبروا غير عن رايهم الشخصي بس لكن احنا نرفض النقاب وفيه كتير من المسلمين بيرفضوه واعتقد انه  مش موجود ف الشرع وده مجرد عاده فقط *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

وصلت الفكرة , شكرا جزيلا , لكن الصراحه في الغرب بيستهزوا لما يروا مسلمه مرتدية الحجاب 




eng قال:


> *
> واعتقد انى قولت لحضرتك ان احنا مش بنستهزء بالحجاب  انت الى حد موصلك فكرة غلط او سمعتها من مسيحي ولا اتنين مش بيعبروا غير عن رايهم الشخصي بس لكن احنا نرفض النقاب وفيه كتير من المسلمين بيرفضوه واعتقد انه  مش موجود ف الشرع وده مجرد عاده فقط *


----------



## engmina1 (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وصلت الفكرة , شكرا جزيلا , لكن الصراحه في الغرب بيستهزوا لما يروا مسلمه مرتدية الحجاب


*
طيب ولما هو ف الغرب بتسالنا احنا ليه ؟؟؟ روح اسالهم هما احنا مالنا ؟؟؟
وبعدين هما واخدين على الملابس المفتوحه والحريه ف اللبس والعادي هناك اللبس العريان لما يشوفوا واحده محجبه طبعا هيستهزئوا بيها  *


----------



## تيمو (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وصلت الفكرة , شكرا جزيلا , لكن الصراحه في الغرب بيستهزوا لما يروا مسلمه مرتدية الحجاب



الغرب بيستهزيء بالحجاب؟؟؟

بالعكس الغرب عندو حرية شخصية كبيرة جداً ، عكس مجتمعاتنا العربية الإسلامية التي تعاني منها الغير محجبة ‏معاناة كبيرة ‏

الحجاب ليس مشكلة ، لا عند المسيحي ولا الغربي ، المشكلة الحقيقية عند المسلمين من يطبقون مقولة الرسول ‏في النهي عن المنكر والأمر بالمعروف ، لدرجة أن هناك هيئة تمارس هذا الأمر بالقوة وتنهاه بالقوة التي قد ‏تصل لإمتهان كرامة الإنسان ...‏

المشكلة أن المسلم (وليس كل مسلم) يجد معاناة أن يتعامل مع غير المحجبة ، ويبدأ بوضع فرضيات أن كل ‏محجبة ليست محترمة ن ويبدأ بإدانتها ويبدأ بإعطاء نفسه الحق في التفكير السلبي فيها ‏

ولكن انظر ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس: لأن الإنسان ينظر إلى العينين أما الرب فينظر للقلب ، والمسيح يقول: لا ‏تحكموا حسب الظاهر بل احكموا حكماً عادلاً ‏

إذن المسيحية لا تهتم للمنظر إنما تهتم بالجوهر ، ولا تنظر إلى ملابس الإنسان كوسيلة للإدانة ، بل لتمجيد الله في ‏كل شيء ، المسيح يقول عن الملابس معطيها وضعها الطبيعي في أنها جزء من اهتمامات الإنسان الأساسية ‏كالملبس والمأكل:‏
لذلك اقول لكم لا تهتموا لحياتكم بما تاكلون وبما تشربون .ولا لأجسادكم بما تلبسون .أليست الحياة ‏افضل من الطعام والجسد افضل من اللباس . انظروا الى طيور السماء .انها لا تزرع ولا تحصد ولا ‏تجمع الى مخازن .وابوكم السماوي يقوتها .ألستم انتم بالحري افضل منها. ومن منكم إذا اهتم ‏يقدر ان يزيد على قامته ذراعا واحدة . ولماذا تهتمون باللباس .تأملوا زنابق الحقل كيف تنمو .لا ‏تتعب ولا تغزل . ولكن أقول لكم أنه ولا سليمان في كل مجده كان يلبس كواحدة منها . فإن كان ‏عشب الحقل الذي يوجد اليوم ويطرح غدا في التنور يلبسه الله هكذا أفليس بالحري جدا يلبسكم ‏انتم يا قليلي الايمان . فلا تهتموا قائلين ماذا نأكل أو ماذا نشرب أو ماذا نلبس . فان هذه كلها ‏تطلبها الأمم .لأن أباكم السماوي يعلم أنكم تحتاجون إلى هذه كلها .‏



المشكلة أننا في مجتمعنا نعطي للملابس قيمة أكبر من قيمتها ، وننتهك فيها خصوصية الآخرين ، وندين ، ونُعيّن ‏رجال لممارسة الإرهاب الفكري لغير اللابسين بغير أفكارنا ! ‏

كم من فتاة ‏- سواء مسلمة أو مسيحية -‏ أُهينت في مجتمعنا لأنها غير متحجبة؟ كم من فتاة مُورس عليها الإضطهاد النفسي والفكري واللفظي ‏لأنها غير متحجبة ‏

عزيزي مؤمن بالرسل ، أراك واعي جداً ، لتبدأ بالنظر لقضية الحجاب أنها سبب لإضطهاد المسيحية وممارسة ‏كل أصناف التمييز الطائفي ضدها لا العكس ، وأراكَ من الوعي الكافي لتدرك أن الحجاب في مجتمعاتنا يعني ‏انتهاك لخصوصية من لا تريد لبسه بما في ذلك المسلمة ، وأنها تتعرض هي الأخرى لجميع أنواع الضغط ‏النفسي والعاطفي لتلبسه ، وإن كنتَ تعرف مسلمات غير متحجبات عن قناعة إسألهم عن أنواع الضغط الذي ‏يُعانوا منه ‏

أعتذر للإطالة ‏


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

وصلت الفكرة تيتو , جزيل الشكر . 
انا فقط اثرت الموضوع , لاحاول ايصال ماافكر به , وان الانسان حر بما يرتديه لكن ( يفضل ) ان يكون ضمن حدود تقاليد مجتمعك , ولا يجوز ان انتقد المحجبه ( مسيحيه او مسلمة ) .




MeToo قال:


> الغرب بيستهزيء بالحجاب؟؟؟
> 
> بالعكس الغرب عندو حرية شخصية كبيرة جداً ، عكس مجتمعاتنا العربية الإسلامية التي تعاني منها الغير محجبة ‏معاناة كبيرة ‏
> 
> ...


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> وصلت الفكرة تيتو , جزيل الشكر .
> انا فقط اثرت الموضوع , لاحاول ايصال ماافكر به , وان الانسان حر بما يرتديه لكن ( يفضل ) ان يكون ضمن حدود تقاليد مجتمعك , ولا يجوز ان انتقد المحجبه ( مسيحيه او مسلمة ) .


*وصلت متاخرة الاخوة جاوبو عليك ثالث ومثلث*
*عموما يا اخي الموضوع الذي بسببه طرحت هذا السؤال قصد صاحبه منه ان يقول ان الحجاب لا يؤدي الدور الذي فرض من اجله فاذا كان الحجاب فرض لاجل حماية المراة فان النساء المحجبات يتعرضن للمعاكسات كغير المحجبات وكم من واحد منه تعرضت للاغتصاب ايضا *
*اذا ما فائدته غير الضغط على المراة ومعاناتها النفسية منه فكثير من المحجبات اجبرن على الحجاب *

*كما انه يتسبب بمشاكل كبيرة لغير المحجبة كما قال الاخ ميتو*

*



الحجاب ليس مشكلة ، لا عند المسيحي ولا الغربي ، المشكلة الحقيقية عند المسلمين من يطبقون مقولة الرسول ‏في النهي عن المنكر والأمر بالمعروف ، لدرجة أن هناك هيئة تمارس هذا الأمر بالقوة وتنهاه بالقوة التي قد ‏تصل لإمتهان كرامة الإنسان ...‏

المشكلة أن المسلم (وليس كل مسلم) يجد معاناة أن يتعامل مع غير المحجبة ، ويبدأ بوضع فرضيات أن كل ‏محجبة ليست محترمة ن ويبدأ بإدانتها ويبدأ بإعطاء نفسه الحق في التفكير السلبي فيها ‏

أنقر للتوسيع...

**وليس قصد الموضوع مهاجمة المحجبات او اهانتهن*
*فهمت؟*


----------



## جندي المسيح (20 مايو 2011)

الله الله يا ميتو ربنا يبارك فيك
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (20 مايو 2011)

> *الحجاب في المسيحية*





> مع اني قد وجدت ايات من الانجيل تدعو لعدم التبرج للنساء ؟


الانجيل يدعو لعدم التبرج 
ولن يدعوة الى الحجاب
خلى بالك يا عمو
والسؤال الهام
هل يدعو الكتاب المقدس الى الحجاب ام لا يدعو
فانتظار رد المسلم


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

دائما تخرجون عن حدود السؤال , اسالكم عن دينكم وتسالوني عن ديني بينما المطلوب منكم التوضيح بايات واحاديث من دينكم.
المهم , اتصور الوحيد الذي فهم كلامي هيه العضو مينا .
لكن اتركني اجيب واوضح وجهة نظري في هل الطريقة .
لو رأينا انا وانت للأم تريزا , او جميع الراهبات ؟ هل يوجد نص في الانجيل دعاهن الى تغطية الشعر ؟ ام فعلوا ذلك واعتبروه جزءا من ( الحشمة ) ؟ او انهم عملوا ذلك كجزء من العادات والتقاليد ؟  نقطتي وضحت وانا وانت نعرف الجواب فلا تحاول الشرح والتفصيل رجاءا .
انجليكا جوابك مرة ثانية تماما خارج نطاق سؤالي , سأجيبك عن سؤالي بمقارنة بسيطة , كم عدد النساء الذين يغتصبن في امريكا مقارنة بالعالم العربي ؟ 
مرة ثانية الجواب واضح لي ولك 

ولا داعي لتثيروا الموضوع مرة ثانية , انا اكتفيت بالاجوبة التي لديكم
شكرا


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مايو 2011)

> لو رأينا انا وانت للأم تريزا , او جميع الراهبات ؟ هل يوجد نص في الانجيل دعاهن الى تغطية الشعر ؟ ام فعلوا ذلك واعتبروه جزءا من ( الحشمة ) ؟ او انهم عملوا ذلك كجزء من العادات والتقاليد ؟ نقطتي وضحت وانا وانت نعرف الجواب فلا تحاول الشرح والتفصيل رجاءا .



لبس الراهبات ملهوش علاقة بتغطية الرأس والاحتشام ده زى زى

لو تلاحظ الرهبان الرجالة بيلبسوا نفس اللبس وبيغطوا شعرهم

فهل شعر الرجل عورة ؟؟

ده زى ملوش علاقة بتغطية الشعر ام لاء



> ولا داعي لتثيروا الموضوع مرة ثانية , انا اكتفيت بالاجوبة التي لديكم
> شكرا



طب كويس


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> اذا لماذا تلبس الراهبات الحجاب اذا لم يكن فيه شيء من الحشمه ؟



ولماذا يلبس الرهبان ( الذكور ) " الحجاب " !!!!!؟


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

الموضوع بالنسبة لي انتهى ولا تطيلوا النقاش رجاءا
انا الذي اسال وانت الذي تجيب 
انا لست مسيحيا لاجيب اسالتكم .


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> الموضوع بالنسبة لي انتهى ولا تطيلوا النقاش رجاءا
> انا الذي اسال وانت الذي تجيب
> انا لست مسيحيا لاجيب اسالتكم .



لو كنت مسيحيا لما سألت اصلا !!

منطقك الخاطيء أرده لك بسؤال استنكاري وليس استشاري فأنت لا تعرف اي شيء ! فإلتزم حدودك 



ليس انا الذي اجيب ، طالما تعديت بسؤال خاطيء !
فأنت تجيب وانا اسأل كما اشاء !


----------



## أنجيلا (20 مايو 2011)

مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> انجليكا جوابك مرة ثانية تماما خارج نطاق سؤالي , سأجيبك عن سؤالي بمقارنة بسيطة , كم عدد النساء الذين يغتصبن في امريكا مقارنة بالعالم العربي ؟
> مرة ثانية الجواب واضح لي ولك


 *بالطبع واضح: النساء في العالم العربي اكثر طبعااااااا*

*للمرة المليون نقول لا حجاب في المسيحية *
*الا اذا كان الراهب ايضا يلبس حجابا من وجهة نضرك!! *


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (20 مايو 2011)

يا عزيزي ردك مخالف للقوانين , انا اسال عن تعاليم المسيحيين , وبالطبع لست مسيحيا والا لكنت اعلم الجواب . لو اردت ان تسال عن شي فاساله في قسم ثاني . هنا منتدى للاسئله ورد الشبهات حول المسيحية .
عموما يا مولكا , انا التزمت حدودي بكل ادب , ولم اتجاوز على ( فكر ) او ( معتقد ) احد من الاشخاص . ولو تلاحظ بعض الردود كيف تشتمت بي وكيف رددتهم بكل ود .
السلام 




Molka Molkan قال:


> لو كنت مسيحيا لما سألت اصلا !!
> 
> منطقك الخاطيء أرده لك بسؤال استنكاري وليس استشاري فأنت لا تعرف اي شيء ! فإلتزم حدودك
> 
> ...


----------



## جندي المسيح (21 مايو 2011)

طبعا يوجد نص في الانجيل!! 
وهل هناك انسان  ذي عقل يتبع العادات والتقاليد ان كانت تخالف نصوص الانجيل مثلا 
لا  ياعزيزي الراهبات يتغطين بحسب ماورد في الانجيل وساورده لك هنا لان الموضوع لم ينته 
فالمواضيع لسيت آراء 
الراهبات يتغطين بحسب الانجيل وهاك الدليل  
والنساء المسيحيات من غير الراهبات لا يغطين شعورهن الا عند الصلاة واليك  الدليل 
والرجل الراهب والمرأة الراهبة يغطيان شعورهم واليك الدليل

(4- كل رجل يصلي او  يتنبا و له على راسه شيء يشين راسه. 5- و اما كل امراة تصلي او تتنبا و  راسها غير مغطى فتشين راسها لانها و المحلوقة شيء واحد بعينه. 6- اذ المراة  ان كانت لا تتغطى فليقص شعرها و ان كان قبيحا بالمراة ان تقص او تحلق  فلتتغط.) (1 كورنثوس 11: 6) 
هذا النص من الانجيل يتحدث عن الرجل والمرأة أثناء الصلاة فيخلع الرجل عن راسه كل غطاء وتتغطى المرأة في حضرة الرب
ليس للمسيحية لبس خاص للمرأة أى له شروط خاصة، ولكن اللبس يشترط فيه الحشمة والوقار 
ويقول الكتاب المقدس عن المراة 
( - ملاحظين سيرتكن الطاهرة بخوف. 3- و لا تكن زينتكن الزينة الخارجية من  ضفر الشعر و التحلي بالذهب و لبس الثياب. 4- بل انسان القلب الخفي في  العديمة الفساد زينة الروح الوديع الهادئ الذي هو قدام الله كثير الثمن.)  (بط 3:3-6)
كما يوصى بولس(  و كذلك ان النساء يزين ذواتهن بلباس الحشمة مع ورع و تعقل  لا بضفائر او ذهب او لالئ او ملابس كثيرة الثمن.) (1 تيموثاوس 2: 9).
هذا لباس نساء المسيحية لباس خارجي بسيط مع ورع وحكمة وتعقل وقلب مؤمن طاهر
آيات 13، 14، 15 :- احكموا في انفسكم هل يليق بالمراة ان تصلي الى الله و  هي غير مغطاة. ام ليست الطبيعة نفسها تعلمكم ان الرجل ان كان يرخي شعره فهو  عيب له. و اما المراة ان كانت ترخي شعرها فهو مجد لها لان الشعر قد اعطي  لها عوض برقع.
المرأة التي تصلي تتغطى والرجل المصلي لا يتغطى
هل يليق بالمرأة.. = أي هل يليق بالمرأة التي تقف لتصلى أن تكون في وضع  ثورة على التقاليد والأنظمة التي وضعها الله، لكن على المرأة التي تصلى أن  تقف في وقار أمام الله والناس، خاضعة لله وزوجها. لا تبحث عن أن تظهر  جمالها وزينتها بل تقف في إحتشام مخفية جمالها فيظهر جمالها الإلهي، وتظهر  عليها نعمة الله. ونلاحظ أنه حتى النساء اليونانيات الوثنيات غطين رؤوسهن،  فهل لا يفعل هذا النساء المسيحيات.
الرجل يرخى شعره = (راجع تفسير آية 4) بعض الرجال فعلوا هذا بدعوى التحرر.
فهو مجد لها = شعر المرأة قد أعطى لها كغطاء طبيعي تغطى به رأسها، شعر المرأة هو جمالها لذلك يجب تغطيته حين تقف أمام الله.
فقط امام الله اثناء الصلاة الغطاء للنساء العاديات 
ودائما وابدا للراهبات اللواتي هن دائما مع الله في بيت الله
أي عوض برقع = فالمرأة الصلعاء لا منظر لها ويجب أن تضع برقعاً أي غطاء على  رأسها. لكن مجد المرأة وزينتها يمكن أن تعبر عنه المرأة بشعرها، والمرأة  التي تقصد من إرخاء شعرها دون أن تغطيه التزين والبهرجة، فهذا الأمر لا  يليق ببيت الله.
اترى لا يمكن للراهبة ان ترخي شعرها وتتبهرج في بيت الله فتغطيه والتي تدخل بيت الله لتصلي تغطيه 
واما الرجل فيخلع عن راسه اثناء الصلاة الا الراهب والقس فهم من خدام الكنيسة ولهم قانونهم الخاص فيلبسون عمامات خاصة
وغطاءنا الراقي لا يمت لحجاب القرف بصلة 
فانت تستر العورة بما يسمى حجاب !!!!
لكننا نخبئ المجد بما يسمى غطاء الصلاة استحياء من الرب
*الان ياشريكي انتهى الموضوع ولك ان لا تقتنع ولكن ان تفتري كما فعلت فهذه وقاحة منك وتدعي انك محاور محترم!!!*







مؤمن بالرسل قال:


> لو رأينا انا وانت للأم تريزا , او جميع الراهبات ؟ هل يوجد نص في الانجيل دعاهن الى تغطية الشعر ؟ ام فعلوا ذلك واعتبروه جزءا من ( الحشمة ) ؟ او انهم عملوا ذلك كجزء من العادات والتقاليد ؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههه حلوة منك تفسر على كيفك وتكتفي لا حلوة


----------



## جندي المسيح (21 مايو 2011)

*كان يجب منذ البداية تسليمه هذا الرابط 
الرد على شبهة الحجاب في المسيحية رد شامل كامل

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83802

واتمنى اقفال الموضوع وليترك غير مقتنع !!
*​


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (21 مايو 2011)

لماذا التعصب يا ابو فادي ؟ 
اولا اشكرك على ردك وانا اقتنعت من ردود الاعضاء ولكن ردك كان الاجمل من حيث السرد والتفصيل الممتع . 
لكن ارجوا ان لا تتهمني بالافترام والوقاحة, فانا لم اجلب او افسر ايه من الانجيل من عندي , انا طلبت وسالت , وقوانين المنتدى تنص على ان لا يجاب علي بسوال او بمقارنة ديني ( لاني اخطاءت وفعلت هذا من قبل ولم اكن اعلم وحذف ردي واعتذرت ) .

الموضوع اطلب ان لا يتناقش به اكثر , لاني السائل قد اقتنعت بالجواب واشكركم .




أبو فادي عصام قال:


> طبعا يوجد نص في الانجيل!!
> وهل هناك انسان  ذي عقل يتبع العادات والتقاليد ان كانت تخالف نصوص الانجيل مثلا
> لا  ياعزيزي الراهبات يتغطين بحسب ماورد في الانجيل وساورده لك هنا لان الموضوع لم ينته
> فالمواضيع لسيت آراء
> ...


----------



## antonius (21 مايو 2011)

لسنا نعترض على تغطية الشعر, بل اعتراضنا على سبب فرض الاسلام اياه.
والفرق هائل


----------



## مؤمن بالرسل (21 مايو 2011)

عزيزي اولا استفسارك ليس في محله , هنا لا نقارن بين الاديان . 
والاسلام لم يفرض الحجاب بالقوة على المسلمات , وان من تم الفرض عليهن فهذا تصرف شخصي لا يعمم . المسلمة ان اقتنعت بالحجاب لبسته وان لم تقتنع فلا اكراه . كل له وجهة نظر .
المشكلة انك تعمم تصرف شخصي على الكل .




antonius قال:


> لسنا نعترض على تغطية الشعر, بل اعتراضنا على سبب فرض الاسلام اياه.
> والفرق هائل


----------



## antonius (22 مايو 2011)

ليس المقامُ مستوعباً الكلام في الاسلاميات, فاسمح لي ان اؤجل الكلام هذا لمكان مناسب اكثر!


----------



## engmina1 (22 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> الغرب بيستهزيء بالحجاب؟؟؟
> 
> بالعكس الغرب عندو حرية شخصية كبيرة جداً ، عكس مجتمعاتنا العربية الإسلامية التي تعاني منها الغير محجبة ‏معاناة كبيرة ‏
> 
> ...



*كلام ممتاااااااز *


----------



## engmina1 (22 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *وصلت متاخرة الاخوة جاوبو عليك ثالث ومثلث*
> *عموما يا اخي الموضوع الذي بسببه طرحت هذا السؤال قصد صاحبه منه ان يقول ان الحجاب لا يؤدي الدور الذي فرض من اجله فاذا كان الحجاب فرض لاجل حماية المراة فان النساء المحجبات يتعرضن للمعاكسات كغير المحجبات وكم من واحد منه تعرضت للاغتصاب ايضا *
> *اذا ما فائدته غير الضغط على المراة ومعاناتها النفسية منه فكثير من المحجبات اجبرن على الحجاب *
> 
> ...


*

يا انجيلا والمنقبات بردو بتتعاكس وبيتحرشوا بيهم !!  المشكله ف الكبت الى عند الرجاله .. بس لازم بردو البنات تكون محتشمه مش تمشي مثلا بالبكينى ف الشارع ونقول حريه 

تحياتى ليكي ..*


----------

